# Lake City, Florida FBA  3/14-3/15



## fatback joe (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone else cooking in this one?   Cooking or not, stop by and say hi, I'll have a cold beer for you (while supplies last).


----------



## vlap (Mar 11, 2008)

Man there is just too much going on that day... Between helping a friend move in tampa and another friend here throwing a st patties party...


----------



## fatback joe (Mar 11, 2008)

Ain't exactly right around the corner from you either.


----------



## vlap (Mar 11, 2008)

True... but you did mention free beer ;)

Where the heck is Lake City anyway...


----------



## fatback joe (Mar 11, 2008)

Where I-10 and I-75 meet.


----------



## vlap (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats not too far...
Heck I will be up that way sat trying to get a friend moved...


----------

